# clover,s dock {Newcastle }



## yorky jim (Jul 7, 2006)

I could not find any thread for docks ?????
I am trying to find as much as possible about the history of a GREAT ,GREAT UNCLE ,of my wife.
His name was SIR JOHN SCOTT BART "darlington "
in the paper cutting i have got ;Noted engineer associated with the construction of CLOVER,S DOCK {NEWCASTLE}
All we know he lived at DANBY LODGE darlington.[[[[[[which is now a nursing home ,been to visit.
And is buried at LOFTUS n/ yorkshire ,been to vist.
In the who,s who ,only his name ,nothing else.
and nothing can i find on google ,
so i hope some one may have knowlege,either of the dock ,or SIR JOHN SCOTT.


----------



## yorky jim (Jul 7, 2006)

we find clover docks ,may have been in LIVERPOOL??


----------

